# Autumn's here! :)



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, it is up here ... but then I am a *lot* further north than most of you. A quick photographic taster:

Saturday morning.... very busy....








Sun's up, dew is still fresh









Lots to eat if you know where to look:









A clean car and the right light, along with a non-distracting background and a little bit of help in the digital darkroom:









Gratuitous beading shot: (1 coat of collinite!)









After the rain, the photographers appear from their burrows in search of easy prey...



















C&C most welcome!

Bret


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice pics! :thumb:


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Some fantastic shots there buddy,love 5/7


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow dude. Nice macro skills. You and water droplets go well together!! )


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi Bret,

Thanks for the reminder about Autumn... argh ! ha ha 

Can you tell me how you did this shot above please ?

Very good pics I like them all

Cheers
Baz


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

It's visible from the way the light refracts through the droplets. Siggy 500DG Super Flash from directly above, probably 50cm, at around 1/16 power. 1/[email protected] (for DoF). 50mm Macro. 'frotto 055. Daylight, believe it or not. 
Flash triggered with onboard.

Bret


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Amazing shots mate


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nice stuff fella, I do love Finland - always remember driving up to Jyvasklya from Helsinki a few years back for the rally, cracking lake views :thumb:

drew


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Great pics...thanks for sharing.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

buckas said:


> nice stuff fella, I do love Finland - always remember driving up to Jyvasklya from Helsinki a few years back for the rally, cracking lake views :thumb:
> 
> drew


Yeah, I wasn't best pleased Friday as 90%+ of the lakes were absolutely flat and it was our usual 2 hours of soft dusky orange light....but I had teh family with me and so wasn't able to just go and snap away 

Thanks for the compliments!

Bret


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

so, today for the second time in about three weeks, it's daylight and sunny. Without further ado... (I'll add some more later, there are more uploading and I need to get to bed as my alarm goes off in six hours...)





































Bret


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

here the other two:



















C&C welcome!

Bret


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Inspirational stuff there Bret! Looking at these make me wanna run out with the Nikon and get busy!
Phil


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely, Lovely images.

Really nice Bret.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Adding a couple more, since I was at a conference and spent some time outside, too:


----------

